# 2D mit Slick - Anfänger sucht Hilfe



## Sigurdrifa (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Java Programmierer,

ich habe jetzt ein Semester Java auf ziemlich niedrigem Niveau hinter mir (Sortieralgorithmen, UML Klassendiagramme in Code umschreiben... und alles, was irgendwie easy ist).

Im Rahmen eines ''Hilfs''programms für Erstsemester sollten wir nun ein 2D Game aufbauen mit Slick als Hilfsengine. 
Da ich wie beschrieben faktisch kein Java kann und ich mir sehr verloren vorkomme, wollte ich euch Fragen, ob es irgendwo Tutorials zu Slick gibt?

Meine Ansprechpartner sind leider nicht hilfreich und eigentlich bei jeder Frage eingeschnappt. :/
Und wie gesagt: ich bin KEIN versierter Programmierer... ich bin blutiger Anfänger.
Ich habe ein Klassendiagramm inklusive meiner Aufgabe und ein bisschen vorbereiteten Code.
Da ich ja auch selbst irgendwie was lernen will und muss, suche ich eben daher nach Tutorials 
(Nachhilfe kann man sich als Student ja nicht leisten )

Reißt mir bitte nicht den Kopf ab -schäm-


Liebe Grüße und schönen Abend
Sigu


----------



## Major_Sauce (4. Mai 2015)

Wieso denn Slick ?
Ist das unbedingt vorgegeben ?
Es gibt auch so richtig schöne engines, ich weiß nicht aber ich glaube die JMoneyEngine zum Beispiel hatte ein recht übersichtliches Interface in dem man sich ein Spiel zusammenklicken kann.

Falls doch, kannst du mir mal ne PN schreiben, vielleicht kann ich dir dann persönlich helfen...

mfg Major


----------



## Sigurdrifa (4. Mai 2015)

Leider haben wir das vorgegeben von meinem Ansprechpartner... Daher ist es auch sehr schwierig, sich da als Anfänger zurechtzufinden.

Wenn ich mal alleine übe, wollt ich mal so ne kleinigkeit irgendwann selber üben, dann schreib ich mir gleich auf, dass ich die von dir  genannte Engine mal benutze


----------



## Major_Sauce (4. Mai 2015)

Hmm, Slick ist nicht unbedingt all zu gut, finde ich persönlich.
Ich kann gerne versuchen dir da mal bei zu helfen, dann müsste ich mich mal mit slick befassen aber kann nicht all zu schwer sein.
Vorraussetzung dafür wäre aber dass du Eclipse benutzt und irgendwas in Richtung Teamspeak oder Skype hast, ohne anständige Kommunikation wird das nichts...

mfg Major


----------



## Sigurdrifa (4. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze Eclipse allein schon wegen der Uni, das sollte weniger ein Problem sein. Ich kann dir ja gern via Skype oÄ mal gerne unsere Dateien  ala Klassendiagramm und Minimalziel zulassen, ich schreib dir fix ne pn ^^


----------

